# 2015 ContractorTalk.com Reader Survey Contest



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Did it......why do I smell data mine?
> 
> If you want to be removed from our list press
> 
> 1


You can't mine data that someone freely gives you.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Irishslave said:


> Did it......why do I smell data mine?
> 
> If you want to be removed from our list press
> 
> 1


That's kind of the point, they want statistics on the people interested in buying and using their products so they can alter their marketing campaign if necessary.

The information isn't that personal, if I'm bombarded with e-mails I'll un-subscribe to them at some point. Small price to pay for chance at free tools and the big old grin associated with "I won something," "new tools," and "free tools."


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

> * 9. How much do you plan on spending on tools and equipment in the next year?


No option for "depends on what the accountant says we need to spend" ?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

1985gt said:


> No option for "depends on what the accountant says we need to spend" ?


Too funny! :thumbup:


----------



## robertcriss (Jun 23, 2015)

Done, I'll expect my new Milwaukee stuff in a month or so


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just a few days left to enter!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet contest! That will make someone very happy!!


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

entered, Did I win yet...??


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This has been extended to the 13th, so there is still time to enter!


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*2015contractortalk.com readersurvey*

Done. Thanks Cricket and no more extensions so I can win. Thank you sir.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Irishslave said:


> Did it......why do I smell data mine?
> 
> If you want to be removed from our list press
> 
> 1


Placed it into a deletable email address forwarded to my normal account.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Can I enter more than once?


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just ready to see what I win 😜


----------



## MysticalGandy (Jul 13, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Wasn't the deadline the 13th?

Hurry up and mail my tools already!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Congratulations DDK Construction! :thumbup:


----------

